# Playback of DVR recording jumps back to beginging.



## Schly (Nov 9, 2006)

I've started having problems with my 622. When I start watching a recording, everything seems fine, but once I get about half way through, I will hit the skip button to jump through commercials, and it will suddenly jump to the beginning and start over. When this starts happening, it won't stop and I can't use the skip forward or backward buttons or the FF RW buttons at all lest I get jumped back to the beginning.

This has been happening for about a week now. Very frustrating.


----------



## DanB474 (May 28, 2004)

Schly said:


> I've started having problems with my 622. When I start watching a recording, everything seems fine, but once I get about half way through, I will hit the skip button to jump through commercials, and it will suddenly jump to the beginning and start over. When this starts happening, it won't stop and I can't use the skip forward or backward buttons or the FF RW buttons at all lest I get jumped back to the beginning.
> 
> This has been happening for about a week now. Very frustrating.


Sounds frustrating. I recently started getting corrupted recordings, where I the recording would actually jump to the start of the program halfway through (even though the time left showed that it was halfway over). Then I would miss the last half of the show, because when the show ends, it's still only at the halfway point and there's no way to recover the beginning. I hope they get a software update out soon, there have been a few people posting similar problems.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Having a similar problem with my 522, hit 30 second skip, it freezes, hit again and it might tell me I'm at the end of the program, even though Info indicates the recording isn't done.

Sometimes I can hit rewind, get into play and finish watching the recording.

Bob


----------



## mtpocketsad (May 30, 2005)

My 522 does the same thing. If you hit skip a couple times in a row, it likes freezes up. You don't know if it is coming back or not, last night just kinda shook. I haven't had the roll back to the begining for a couple weeks. Did have it though. I just figured the drive was going again. I got this reman. unit in the spring, after origainal crapped out.


----------



## CoreyH (Jul 4, 2005)

My 522 has been so reliable I haven't thought about it - but this new batch of software is very annoying. I am running L412 and have the same skip to the beginning problems.

More annoying is that name based recording doesn't appear to be working. I just went to watch the 2-hour season premiere of Medium (aired 11-15) and see that it only taped the first hour.

I sell dish network - and nbr is something I tout when selling. I understand that Dish is most likely trying to make changes to make their software not violate Tivo's patents - which I think is great as there is no reason to be extorted into licensing.

However on 12-1 the two hour episode of Las Vegas taped both hours. So perhaps Dish fixed it?


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I used to have this problem on my 921 with one specific channel, KXAS NBC-5 OTA HD in Dallas. It eventually got fixed (it was stated in one of the software release that it was a software issue)...

I've had other issues that are specific to that channel on my 942 as well, so it could partially be an issue with the data stream and partly with the software.


----------



## djacks (Jan 4, 2007)

DanB474 said:


> Sounds frustrating. I recently started getting corrupted recordings, where I the recording would actually jump to the start of the program halfway through (even though the time left showed that it was halfway over). Then I would miss the last half of the show, because when the show ends, it's still only at the halfway point and there's no way to recover the beginning. I hope they get a software update out soon, there have been a few people posting similar problems.


I am getting exactly the same problem. I start to play back a 1 hour recording and after a period of time it jumps back to the beginning and we lose the latter part of the recording. I reported this to Dish who sent me a replacement 622 box and within 2 days the same problem happened again.

They are telling me that nobody else has reported the problem...... so if you are getting the problem, please report it.

For me , the problem occurs on BBC America channel 135.


----------

